

We're not No. 1 We're not No. 1 - pzaich
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/03/opinion/were-not-no-1-were-not-no-1.htmle

======
kbar13
404 for me. looks like there's an extraneous e appended to the url for
whatever reason

working link:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/03/opinion/were-not-
no-1-were...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/03/opinion/were-not-no-1-were-
not-no-1.html)

One thing that needs to be pointed out regarding these types of posts is that
the top rated nations all have essentially homogenous populations. This means
that there aren't as many touchy issues such as race, culture, religion, etc.
As such, the legislature of these countries are theoretically more free to put
in place changes that are beneficial to the country.

~~~
melvinmt
"This Social Progress Index ranks New Zealand No. 1, followed by Switzerland,
Iceland and the Netherlands."

I can only speak for the Netherlands but our population is anything but
homogenous. Our politics and societal issues are in fact _dominated_ by
racial, cultural and religious differences. It's almost all we talk about.

------
epistasis
How did this get 4 points and make it to the front page when the link is
broken? Is somebody gaming the system?

~~~
grej
About 20 days ago the same thing happened, and I posted a nearly identical
comment. Then, it was a link that was to localhost. Some folks definitely seem
to be gaming the system. Only the bad links have allowed their detection.

~~~
zxexz
Something like that happened to me, and I was very confused when I ended up at
a website I had built a while ago - it was still running on that machine on
localhost...I was scared that the website had made it to the frontpage, and
sad when I realized it actually hadn't...

------
pzaich
Sorry I posted from phone. Hopefully a mod can fix the typo.

------
barlescabbage
Very good point! how did it make the front page?

